# Failure to burn CD-R disc on iMac



## lmf taylor (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got a 1 GHz PowerPC G4 iMac running Mac OS X Version 10.4.11. I have installed iTunes version 9.2.1 (5). When I try to burn an audio CD, I receive the following error message:- "The attempt to burn a disc failed. The device failed to calibrate the laser power level for this media."
I am using Sony 700MB 1x-52x compatible CD-R discs. The drive is a Sony DVD RW DW-U10A, Firmware Revision A13b.
I have tried cleaning the drive with a Maplin CD Laser Lens Cleaner, re-installing iTunes and using a Freedom(?) external CD writer but the same problem remains.
Has anyone got any further ideas for me to try please?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The CD burners must be "Made for Mac" to work. Do they carry that label on the box?


----------



## lmf taylor (Feb 23, 2012)

no,the box does not say made for mac,have tried to find from the sony website if the disk was compatible for the mac,but without success,have use similar specification imation disk without problems in the past,unfortunately have been able to find any


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, you've used this CD burner before on the Mac, but with different blank CDs and it worked? If so, then the blank CDs are not compatible with the burner, and you need to go buy the kind that did work before.


----------



## lmf taylor (Feb 23, 2012)

that would be the logical thing to do,but have not been able to get the imation


----------

